# Any Tips on How to Stop Worrying About the Future?



## 1breathatatime (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I've been struggling with SA since elementary school and I finally realized that I have it and I'm 33 now. 

As most of us, I have been frustrated,depressed, and angry about the symptoms so I've finally tried to do something about it by enrolling in college again, specifically entering into a health program. To my dismay it has been a lot more challenging than I thought it would be. Everyday there is some social interaction going on in the class and it is so exhausting! I couldn't believe the professor asked us to perform group skits next week and we have to do presentations and demonstrations in the future as well. 

Anyway, I have always struggled with thinking about past mistakes and worrying about the future, but lately I have used some coping strategies to block what happened in the past and just cut it out of my system. I still have problems worrying about the future though and it is giving me so much anxiety. Today I came home from class and just got into bed because I felt I couldn't function anymore. 

Does anyone have any good strategies to stop worrying about the future? I don't know why, but I just can't seem to help worrying about it. Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## uncc91 (Mar 18, 2012)

Eliminate negative self talk. It serves no purpose and it only makes you feel worse. Envision everything going exactly the way you want it to go. Really envision it though. Picture every detail and really make yourself believe that everything will be ok.
Live in the present. It''s good that you stopped thinking about the past, now stop thinking about future problems. Instead see future success. Finally remember that this problem was created by you in your own head. Therefor you can eliminate it. You have the power. Don't give the power to your fear.


----------



## uncc91 (Mar 18, 2012)

Also when you feel the physical symptoms of nervousness, butterflies, etc. this means you are not getting enough oxygen to your brain. Take a 3 second breath in and 3 second breath out. And try and empty your mind. Focus on something that makes you happy


----------



## 1breathatatime (Feb 16, 2012)

uncc91,

Thank you for the advice. I remember reading about these strategies that you just stated, but it's so interesting how receiving the advice from someone really helps more and somehow sticks in my brain. 

I will apply these tips. Thanks again!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Uncc91 brought up some great points. Instead of worrying about the future, visualize the best possible future you can think of and keep that in your mind. Focus on exactly how your present situation will directly lead to your positive future.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

this sometimes helps me when I dred something comeing up , Instead anticipating obsticles I try to anticipate opportunities. It makes for a more positive perspective I guess. 
My initial thought might be "I wonder what ms snob is thinking " and I change to "lets see is I can make ms friendly crack up, or smile " or just try to impress myself .
I hope this helps , more often than not, whatever I dwell on seems to happen. I try to expect what I want to happen and notice anything toward it. when I expect things will go badly they seem to.
I hope this makes sense to you , Im not putting it the way I want to ,Im trying to say it plainly and it comes out all 'too much explaining' bla bla bla


----------



## 1breathatatime (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the tips!

Here comes another week, wish me luck!


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you have something in the future that is troubling you, take some time out of the day to think about that event as if it has already happened. The catch is to only think about the affirmative. 

Let's say you have a presentation coming up that you are nervous about. Instead of thinking about "I hope it goes well." Think about it like this:

"Remember when I nailed that presentation!?" You can have fun with it too and go far with it. "The class loved it so much, people came up to me said awesome job!" DO NOT say stuff like "I wasn't nervous during it" Say instead, "I was so confident during it, and it felt great."

I know this probably sounds kind of crazy, but when you do this for a little bit, it does start to feel really good.


----------



## rebecca85 (Mar 28, 2012)

*awesome tip!*



Debbiexoxoxo said:


> this sometimes helps me when I dred something comeing up , Instead anticipating obsticles I try to anticipate opportunities. It makes for a more positive perspective I guess.
> My initial thought might be "I wonder what ms snob is thinking " and I change to "lets see is I can make ms friendly crack up, or smile " or just try to impress myself .
> I hope this helps , more often than not, whatever I dwell on seems to happen. I try to expect what I want to happen and notice anything toward it. when I expect things will go badly they seem to.
> I hope this makes sense to you , Im not putting it the way I want to ,Im trying to say it plainly and it comes out all 'too much explaining' bla bla bla


Awesome tip!! anticipate positive perspective type opportunities!! True that!! I hard out dwell on the negative things that could "possibly" happen lol im like overjoyed to hear how many people are just like me hey!! yay im not alone lol


----------



## Ashley2157 (Mar 4, 2012)

I always tend to think too much about the future and have trouble living in the moment. However, sometimes in an effort to stop doing that I try and remember that I'm never going to be in the moment I'm envisioning. I tend to view the future as some abstract place I need to reach, but in truth all any day is going to be is another day. Over thinking it isn't going to change the moment, so I might as well enjoy the moment. I mean today was at one point "the future" in my head. Sorry if this sounds either really out there or really obvious, I just think its important not to envision the future as something abstract that it's not. I think realizing that helps me to live in the moment more.


----------



## 1breathatatime (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks again for all your help guys.

Unfortunately, my professor who is quite disorganized and does things on the fly did not make us do the skits this week. Phew! But in a way it makes things worse because I don't know when she is going to make us do them. Anyway, I'm still doing my best to apply these mental exercises and attitudes. Thanks again.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

here's a quotation I got from somewhere


If you cannot help worrying, remember that worrying cannot help you either. Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday. If you worry you die, if you don't worry you die, so why worry?


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread has been so helpful! I wish I had something wise to add in, but at the moment, all I can do is appreciate the suggestions written here. 
I've been worrying needlessly lately. Gotta stop or I'll get white hair. :b

Good luck to you too, OP. Worrying is so stressful.


----------

